# I got my new job from internet



## william (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, Now I got my new job from myself and it was not easy when started.

I was working in a company as an office boy in Sydney last year. However, the economy was not so good and my boss decided to cut off 20% of all staff. 

I am always not the lucky one. I had to say goodbye to my lovely teammates and my lovely … job.

You know, I need my job, very very much. I understand that these years it has been not easy to have a job. A friend used to tease me that: we don’t have jobs(Steve Jobs) now, but we still have bills (Bill Gates)

One day when I was wandering in Mount Street, North Sydney. I went into a shop selling mobile phones and also the accessories like iphone cases. I found that the prices of iphone cases are really expensive in the shops. Even for the ones not from a name brand.

Back to my apartment, I tried to check it out in Internet.
I happened to found that actually most of the iphone cases are not that expensive from some website. Take one I found as example 
iphone-case-mate . com
many popular kinds of iphone cases are sold on a cheap price, 
e.g. iPhone 4G avant - retro tape silicone cases, AUD 2-6 for one. When buying more than 5, I can take the tier price, similar to wholesale with free shipping. That is cheaper than Amazon!

I took brain storm and I got a plan to host a small shop selling these iphone cases with my friends together. 
However, I was worried about the quality of the products and also the packing, which is important for me to show them to clients.

I tried to make an order of small amount, to my surprise, the packing is good enough, the quality is also good enough for me to sell them at a triple price ~~~~!!! Hahhhh~~

Now I am running this small shop of my own, I am sure that I can make it bigger and bigger soon.


----------



## william (Jan 31, 2012)

No one comments??? This is my *first *career since graduation.


----------



## yellowfish (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, it seems to be a good idea. I am iPhone4 user and I like changing the protective cover from time to time.

It can turn my iPhone4 from a phone to a fashion article.

Good idea. let me check your shop~~ when dropped in


----------



## Mhandire (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm happy for you. One cannot become wealthy working for somebody. It's good to be ones own boss. Charging triple the price is just being to greedy I think. Good luck!!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## william (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, in that web shop, when I buy more than 20 items for one go, the tier price can be 50% off, then I make it triple price to sell out for each one, that is only 1.5 times of original price in the web. A shop on the road selling at1.5 times of prices against a web shop is fine I guess.
Right?


----------



## Archieog (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks like a great opportunity.


----------



## william (Jan 31, 2012)

*Thanks*



Archieog said:


> Looks like a great opportunity.


Thanks for your comment. I am encouraged~~~


----------



## bernbb (Feb 3, 2012)

Inspiring! Thanks for sharing your experience! I think you are entrepreneurial!


----------



## lecongqui (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulation. hehe...


----------

